# Quick Snowbear Wiring Question?



## delagem

Hi,

I melted my double relay setup yesterday (my fault, hooked up a jumper pack to operate the winch locally while working on a "yard guard" and forgot to unplug the leads going to the truck first). So I'm looking to hook up the big clunky OEM Snowbear switch for a few days, until my replacement relays come in.

I've got Orange, Blue, Red and Black. Which wires go where? Obviously, 2 of them go to the battery, 2 to the winch. But which two? All my wiring is red and black now....


----------



## sday88

Don't know if it's too late or not, but does this help?


----------



## delagem

Thank you sir! I finally decided it was a switch and really wouldn't matter, confirmed which leg did what with a voltmeter, and plugged it back in. Works fine! 

Just so long as you keep red and black on one plug, and orange and blue on the other, it really doesn't matter which plug specifically they go to.


----------



## FBNemo

Knowing that the winch up front is similar to the std. ATV style, has anyone replaced the "big ugly black box" with a contactor and switch assembly used on ATV's? The contactor can go under the hood and switch in the cab. It appears they are compact, small and can be had for under $50.00.
Comments?
Thanks...


----------



## MBrooks420

Yes, an ATV style contactor and rocker switch will work. I have this setup in my truck, and it is WAY nicer than that stupid box switch they give you.


----------



## J-Quad

MBrooks420;935141 said:


> Yes, an ATV style contactor and rocker switch will work. I have this setup in my truck, and it is WAY nicer than that stupid box switch they give you.


MBrooks420, 
Would you please share the brand & part number of the contactor & rocker switch? 
I'd like to move away from the big n' bulky black box too.......

Thanks!
J-Quad


----------



## MBrooks420

http://www.promarkoffroad.com/winch...ark-atv-winch-universal-thumb-switch-kit.html

Thats the switch I am using. I also tried a wireless setup they offer, but the relays aren't very heavy duty. The contactor in this kit is fairly beefy. I've got a full season, plus some plowing this year, and it still works as it should.


----------



## MBrooks420

Oh, and I purchased it off Ebay, and saved a few bucks. I don't think they are always listed, but its worth a shot looking. Also ProMark/Gorilla winches customer service, and warranty is top notch. I accidentally spooled out line as the plow crept up an icy bank, and the cable looped up over the winch. I then spooled it in, and bent the winch motor from he housing and stripped the gears. I contacted customer service about getting some replacement parts, and they asked if I got it on eBay. They asked for my eBay name, and told me it was covered under warranty and sent me a new winch free of cost.


----------



## J-Quad

MBrooks420, 
Thanks for the quick reply!  

WOW! That is some great customer service! 
Thanks for the link and the personal experience input too! 
I'll do as you suggest and watch EeeBay for one. :salute:

J-Quad


----------



## FBNemo

MBrooks420;935514 said:


> Oh, and I purchased it off Ebay, and saved a few bucks. I don't think they are always listed, but its worth a shot looking. Also ProMark/Gorilla winches customer service, and warranty is top notch. I accidentally spooled out line as the plow crept up an icy bank, and the cable looped up over the winch. I then spooled it in, and bent the winch motor from he housing and stripped the gears. I contacted customer service about getting some replacement parts, and they asked if I got it on eBay. They asked for my eBay name, and told me it was covered under warranty and sent me a new winch free of cost.


Thanks MBrooks...
Here it is.http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Mine is ordered.


----------



## MBrooks420

They redid the contactor. Mine is a bottom mount. The side mount would have been better.


----------



## delagem

FBNemo;935948 said:


> Thanks MBrooks...
> Here it is.http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> Mine is ordered.


FBNemo, would you mind popping the cover on that thing and posting a picture of the contents when you get it? I'm curious as to the contents....

My Superwinch box looks remarkably like that, and all it contains is 2 cheezy relays. Claimed 70amp, which is a lie. I replaced the original ones with 80amp relays, which worked better.

If you do a search, you'll find some posts from last year on how to put a simple rocker switch in place of the clunky switch. Problem is getting good quality relays; I did post links to some very nice Cole Hersey relays last year as well.


----------



## MBrooks420

Did some looking on eBay today. This one looks the same as the one I have.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2000...rsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_3308wt_1056


----------



## FBNemo

delagem;938896 said:


> FBNemo, would you mind popping the cover on that thing and posting a picture of the contents when you get it? I'm curious as to the contents....


My package came yesterday. Everything looks pretty straight forward and easy to install. Will likely install this weekend.

Sorry for the late response.
Per the wiring diagram I got with my new contactor, the winch wiring diagram is as noted-
RED- (+) of battery
BLACK- (-) of battery
YELLOW- to winch (+) post
BLUE- to winch (-) post

Will this help any???


----------



## delagem

Well, I really wanted to see the insides, to see if it's something robust, or just the same cheezy SPDT relays that Superwinch puts in their box. 

If that thing is a true solenoid, I think it's a great deal! But the Superwinch box is actually a sad joke....


----------



## ramman02

*wiring problems!!! HELPPPP*

hey just got a used snowbear and everytime i try to hook up the positive to the batt it just starts sparking and burning the end of wire. ive ran thru all wires and no cuts or reversed wires anywhere.what could be causing this???


----------

